# 6D Live View Change White Balance



## saridooda (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi! I just opened my Canon 6D! Woot woot!

Anyways, I have been using the 5D Mark II and I usually mess with the white balance/Kelvin while in Live View. So I can actually see the color and temperature change. I can't figure out how to do this on the 6D. I can do it in the menu, but not in Live View.

Does anyone know if this is possible and if so, how?

Thanks!


----------

